# Response to Andyistic's feature post...



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

Trickplay/Live TV:
Skip commercials automatically How is this even possible?

This is possible because TV programming has a coded signal, that indicates the start and end of each commercial. This is allows local network stations, cable companies to automatically insert local commercials into the programming. It is possible for us to uses these coded signals. There is software already available that detect these signals.

Getting/Managing Recordings:
Ability to search for HD recordings specifically Why?

Because some of hate sd programming. We pay thousands of dollars for our hd equipment. The last thing we want to do is watch a sd show.

Miscellaneous Features
Ability to turn off the "Recently Deleted" folder Why?
Because some of us don't have a need to recover deleted shows, and it's just one more thing shown in the list that clutters things up. I do agree it should be an option though.

Built-in Blu-Ray DVD burner, to record high definition programs to Blu-Ray DVD Don't think stations want you to do this. They don't, and we still can, and it is just cheaper to transfer the show to your computer, and then burn it to a bluray. However, the best options is to get a routers hat has dlna/TiVo capabilities such as several of netgear routers. Then u can save it on a hard drive and watch it later.


Ability to hide specific programs in the Now Playing list Why?

To hide, agree, however user created folders that we can organize our shows would be better.

Switched digital video support Should have been added to the Premier, along with two additional tuners.

This would make the cost of a Tivo go up by at least 100 bucks. As nice as it would be (less boxes) the feasibility isn't economical.

Network and Broadband-Connected Features
Support for AAC/iTunes Music Store music files Would require an agreement with Apple.
Yes, but I don't see the point??? The shows we watch are available from most other outlets. Apple though isn't going to allow TiVo to directly support it. Then it would kill off their Apple tv.

Satellite radio on TiVo (XM Radio, Sirius, etc.) Where would this service come from? From the Internet, just like Tivo uses pandora. I can listen to xm from my iPad through the Internet.

Share recordings with friends' TiVo DVRs over the Internet Bandwidth issues. 

You can do this with a stream device. However not "allowed" to by your TiVo agreement to share with friends. Although there are ways to accomplish this quite easily.

I didn't respond to certain parts, as they are either now feature of the Tivo, or they were good suggestions, or are obsolete comments lol.

Tgc


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TexasGrillChef said:


> Trickplay/Live TV:
> Skip commercials automatically How is this even possible?
> 
> This is possible because TV programming has a coded signal, that indicates the start and end of each commercial. This is allows local network stations, cable companies to automatically insert local commercials into the programming. It is possible for us to uses these coded signals. There is software already available that detect these signals.


While there is a signal sent by the networks to the local broadcasters that indicates the start/end of commercial breaks it is stripped out before it reaches the user. There is no easy way to detect the start/end of commercials in a broadcast video signal. Software that does this uses a combination of scene change detection, black detection, audio silence detection and bug detection (i.e. station logo in the corner) Using a combination of these things you can pretty accurately detect commercials but it's not 100%.

Dish Network has a feature like this, which they're being sued over, and it requires like an hour before it's activated and only works on prime time TV which suggests there is some sort of off box processing happening, perhaps even human verification of the start/end points.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

TexasGrillChef said:


> Miscellaneous Features
> Ability to turn off the "Recently Deleted" folder Why?
> Because some of us don't have a need to recover deleted shows, and it's just one more thing shown in the list that clutters things up. I do agree it should be an option though.


Really? It's just one folder and a good one to have in case you accidently delete something. Better than asking each time if you really want to delete something. But yeah they could easily let you not display it as they let you do with video providers or the show filters.



TexasGrillChef said:


> Network and Broadband-Connected Features
> Support for AAC/iTunes Music Store music files Would require an agreement with Apple.
> Yes, but I don't see the point??? The shows we watch are available from most other outlets. Apple though isn't going to allow TiVo to directly support it. Then it would kill off their Apple tv.


Tivo can easily support this. Nintendo actually went from supporting mp3s on the Wii to supporting AAC exclusively instead. I don't think it requires much from Apple to support it. I mean I figure Nintendo can do it then I think anyone could.

this actually brings me to another feature Tivo could implement. They could support Airplay and Google's version ie Chromecast.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I actually wrote a plug-in for TiVo Desktop years ago that supported AAC, and pretty much any other audio format you could play on your PC. However I think last time I checked TiVo changed something that broke it and never updated the docs so I could fix it.

TiVo does support casting via DIAL. Mirroring of the mobile devices screen would be a little different. I'm not sure we'll ever see anything like that.


----------

